
Show HN: Delivery route planner on stereoids - escanda
https://deliveryplannerapp.com
======
escanda
This is my first "successfull" side project I have been working on and off on
these last couple months. I would appreciate any feedback on UX experience. I
am myself not too good on this regard and these last days I have been
improving usability. For instance I have removed mandatory credit card on sign
up and made it only neccessary after the trial has expired. I also tried to
improve the copywriting of the app so it's more action oriented.

The stack is Java 1.8 + Spring Boot + JavaServerFaces. It's not a modern stack
but pretty solid. I have deployed it on AWS Elastic BeansTalk and the database
is hosted in AWS RDS (latest PostgreSQL).

EDITed: typo

